# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Du lịch Đà Lạt

## ngocduyenshine

*Ăn: Quán ăn, ăn vặt, đặc sản của du lịch Đà Lạt*

Du lịch Đà Lạt còn là dịp để bạn thưởng thức những đặc sản Đà Lạt gồm rượu vang và rượu cần, các loại trái cây (hồng tàu, hồng khía, hồng trứng; bơ, đào long, dâu tây, dâu tằm,…), các loại mứt, trà Bảo Lộc, trà Atiso, và các loại rau củ quả (cải bắp, cải thảo, bó xôi, súp lơ, atisô, cần tây, đậu Hà Lan, cà rốt, khoai tây, su su, cải ngọt)…
*CÁC ĐỊA ĐIỂM ĂN UỐNG NỔI BẬT CỦA DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT*:
Bánh căn Tăng Bạt Hổ, Đà Lạt

*1. Bánh canh*: Bánh canh Xuân An, số 15 Nhà Chung, nằm gần bưu điện TP. Đà Lạt. Quán chỉ bán buổi chiều, buổi sáng bán bún bò và mì Quảng, giá 25.000 – 30.000 VND/tô.
*2. Bánh bèo*: Bánh bèo số 4 chính hiệu bà Hường, nay đã chuyển về 228 đường Phan Đình Phùng gần cây xăng Hồng Hưng, phục vụ từ 11h00 đến 20h00 mỗi ngày, giá khoảng 20.000 VND/phần 4 cái.
*3. Bún bò ấp Ánh Sáng*: ấp Ánh Sáng là con đường bán bún bò Huế nổi tiếng nằm cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương. Món bún bò tại đây gần như giữ trọn vẹn hương vị truyền thống của món ăn. Giá từ 20.000 – 30.000 VND/tô.
*4. Nem nướng*: Nem nướng Bà Hùng 254 Phan Đình Phùng, Đà Lạt, chỉ bán buổi chiều đến tối, duy nhất món nem nướng, giá 35.000 VND/phần. Ngoài ra còn Nem nướng bà Nghĩa – số 4 Bùi Thị Xuân bán cả ngày.
*5. Quán ăn Tài Ký*: 1/A2 Bùi Thị Xuân, Đà Lạt, từ Hồ xuân Hương đi lên khoảng 900 mét. Nổi tiếng với các món tiềm như gà, bồ câu, gân bò, gân heo, óc heo, ngọc hành…. tiềm với sâm và thuốc bắc nằm. Giá từ 35.000 – 50.000 VND/món.
*6. Quán nướng Cu Đức*: 6A Nguyễn Lương Bằng – Phường 2 – Tp. Đà Lạt. Quán rất nổi tiếng về các món ăn đặc sản Tây Nguyên từ thịt rừng, gà, các món nướng…, giá từ: 59.000 – 119.000 VND, bán từ chiều tối đến khuya.
*7. Hàng ăn chợ lầu Đà Lạt (chợ Lớn)* đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai bán đủ thứ đồ ăn thức uống trên tầng 2 phía sau chợ, chỉ bán ban ngày, ngon rẻ.
*8. Siêu thị bánh Liên Hoa*: Đường 3/2, P1 TP. Đà Lạt – Nổi tiếng với những chiếc bánh ngọt nhỏ đẹp mắt, ngon miệng có giá từ 5.000 – 20.000 VND. Ở đây bán bánh mỳ xíu mại có vị ngon khác lạ so với những hàng bánh mỳ khác; và còn cả bánh mì chả, hủ tiếu bò kho, mì hoành thánh…, bán từ 7h00 sáng đến 11h30 đêm.
*9. Bánh ướt lòng gà ở Trương Công Định* nối liền Tăng Bạc Hổ (bên phải khu Hòa Bình, gần chợ Đà Lạt). Quán này nổi tiếng với cách chế biến nước mắm ngon, lạ miệng chỉ bán từ 2h chiều đến khoảng 7, 8h tối là hết.
*10. Bánh tráng nướng* – 112 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi. Quán ở bên tay trái, trước số nhà 61, bán từ 2h00 chiều đến 10h00 đêm. Ngoài ra còn có quán cóc ở cuối đường Hoàng Diệu, ngay ngã 3 Ma Trang Sơn.
*11. Dâu Tây kem* – 242D Phan Đình Phùng, Đà Lạt. Món kem độc đáo ở đây chính là món Dâu tây kem được làm từ dâu tây tươi hái tận vườn, sữa tươi, trứng và một số nguyên liệu khác., giá 8.000 VND/ly.
*12. Dãy hàng đồ ăn tại khu chợ trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt*, hay còn gọi là khu phố Hòa Bình. Phố bán chủ yếu từ tối tới tận đêm khuya; các món ăn ở đây khá phong phú, từ bánh căn, bánh tráng quết trứng, súp cua tới bún bò Huế, mỳ Quảng, bún sườn, cơm tấm.. Giá cả các món ăn không quá cao, chỉ từ 6.000 VND mỗi bát súp, chiếc bánh tới 20.000 VND một bát bún, tô mỳ.
*13. Bánh căn*: ngon và nổi tiếng phải kể đến các quán nằm trên đường Tăng Bạt Hổ. Một cặp bánh có giá dao động từ 3.000 – 5.000 VND tuỳ thuộc vào nhân bánh. Thưởng thức món này ngon nhất là buổi sáng hoặc chiều tối.
*14. Món xắp xắp* ở bên bờ Hồ Xuân Hương (tương tự nộm bò khô ở Hà Nội và gỏi khô bò ở Sài Gòn), giá chỉ 10.000 – 15.000 VND/phần. Thành phần chính của món xắp xắp là đu đủ bào sợi, phổ bò hoặc gan heo rim kỹ, rau húng quế, nước mắm chua ngọt…
Kem bơ Đà Lạt

*15. Mì quảng*: Mì Quảng O Xí tọa lạc tại lô A29 , Đường Mạc Đỉnh Chi, Tp Đà Lạt. Mì quảng ở đây rất khác mùi vị mì quảng thông thường. Giờ mở cửa 14h – 17h hàng ngày16. Sữa Đậu Nành ( Khu Hòa Bình ): trên đường Trương Công Định, Đà Lạt. Bạn hãy tới để thưởng thức ly đậu nành nóng và nhâm nhi vài miếng bánh ngọt bạn sẽ hiểu vì sao quán thu hút được nhiều khách đến vậy . Bắt đầu bán tầm 6 giờ -7 giờ tối cho đến khuya. Giá từ: 5.000 VND/1 ly sữa
*17. Cafe sáng và yogurt*: nằm ở khu Hòa Bình, Cafe Tùng là quán khá nổi tiếng với giới văn sĩ gì đó. Ở đây có bán món yogurt “đặc sản” ngon tuyệt.
*18. Kem bơ*: viên kem không bị chảy nhão như kem bơ ở Sài Gòn. Ngon nhất là quán kem bơ / kem trái cây Thanh Thảo nằm trên đường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi.
*19. Chè “xé áo”*: Nếu có dịp đi qua góc đường Hùng Vương – Trần Quý Cáp, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một món chè mang tên “xé áo”. Đó chỉ đơn giản là món chè đá giống với Phục Linh. “Xé áo” tức là “xáo é”, phát âm gần giống với “sáo é” – một cách chơi chữ rất độc đáo của học sinh phố núi về cái món chè sương sáo hột é. Ở đây còn có bán xắp xắp và mì khô, mỗi món 5000đ.
*20. Bánh cuốn Thanh Trì*: nằm trên đường Trần Quý Cáp. Bánh cuốn này ăn kèm chả lụa và thịt nướng. Giá 15000đ/đĩa.

----------

